# woodman3222 with frozen few cook



## woodman3222 (Feb 3, 2008)

A strange night. Getting home from the indoor golf tournament and bar hopping all day. I started at 11 pm Saturday night. Temp was 31dropped down to 30 no wind. Coyotes hollowing all night. Put on the 10-1/2 pound butt, brisket and 2 rack of ribs. Ribs done at 6, butt done at 7:30. Seriously confused on why the butt was done in 71/2 hours. Used a different meat supplier for the butt. I was figuring 15 hours for the butt. Never had one finish so fast. I cooked at 225 to 230. I just wrapped it and put it in a cooler. That was supposed to be for dinner tonight. What do you think it will be if I keep it in the cooler for 5 hours and have it for lunch. Would it be any good in cooler for 10 hours for dinner.

Brisket is where I figure it should be for temperature at this time into cook.


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 3, 2008)

I have done 5 hours before.  I don't know about 10.

That did cook quick.  I guess all pigs are not created equal.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 3, 2008)

What was the temp when you pulled it? I assume you calibrated your them?

But I'm with Cliff, 10 hours in just a cooler and your probably looking at the danger zone. I'd pull it NOW, bag it, and re-heat at dinner time.... or keep it in a 200 degree oven all day....but you'd probably start to loose some moisture due to evaporation.


----------



## Bobberqer (Feb 3, 2008)

I agree put that butt in the fridge... 1st wrap it in saran wrap, tightly, then wrap tightly in foil.... in a preheated 275 heating vessel, reheat for a little over and hour.. put a thermometer to it and pull at 160,


----------



## woodman3222 (Feb 3, 2008)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> What was the temp when you pulled it? I assume you calibrated your them?
> 
> But I'm with Cliff, 10 hours in just a cooler and your probably looking at the danger zone. I'd pull it NOW, bag it, and re-heat at dinner time.... or keep it in a 200 degree oven all day....but you'd probably start to loose some moisture due to evaporation.



I have not pulled it yet. Themo's are correct. I checked with 2 of them. The bone is just falling off.  I am wondering if it is the size of the bone in the butt that threw the time off.


----------



## woodman3222 (Feb 3, 2008)

*some pics*

http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff85 ... ure007.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Adrienne1 (Feb 3, 2008)

woodman3222 said:
			
		

> I am wondering if it is the size of the bone in the butt that threw the time off.



 That is just wrong, on so many levels . . .


----------



## wittdog (Feb 3, 2008)

Adrienne said:
			
		

> woodman3222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and to think that someone here said you were a "class act"  
Gotta watch the size of the bone


----------



## swampdaddysbbq (Feb 3, 2008)

You're making the rest of us blush now!


----------



## wittdog (Feb 3, 2008)

swampdaddysbbq said:
			
		

> You're making the rest of us blush now!


 :P   
Adrienne and Rambo taught my sons some good stuff in Franklin 8)


----------



## woodman3222 (Feb 3, 2008)

Adrienne said:
			
		

> woodman3222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But it is a good play on words. Glad to see some people are awake.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Feb 3, 2008)

Should ask Puff.  He's had quite a few big bones in his.


----------



## Adrienne1 (Feb 3, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Should ask Puff.  He's had quite a few big bones in his.



my fingers are in my ears . . . and I'm singing la la la la la la 

There are some things even I do not need to know


----------



## Rag1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Adrienne said:
			
		

> Uncle Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow, is that an S&M thing. Cool 8)  8)


----------

